# Update



## anmegrl (Jul 4, 2004)

I posted an update to the pinned thread for those of you who asked about my current status:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/151271-self-diagnosis-of-odor-source-wo-use-of-a-third-party/


----------

